
What Is a Roman Coloring Book? - mgrllskitrehhe
I found this project on github&#x2F;bgolaszewski&#x2F;UnGrindMyGears  but I don&#x27;t know what a Roman book is? Can anyone answer what that is?
======
pettycashstash2
looks like open sourced version of this

[https://www.amazon.com/grind-Gears-After-Coloring-
adults/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/grind-Gears-After-Coloring-
adults/dp/172913517X/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?keywords=Roman+Coloring+Book%2C+Golaszewski&qid=1568026589&s=books&sr=1-1-fkmr0)

from Amazon description:

From simple to more complex, 12 designs of Mandala-like creations. The purpose
is to relax, de stress and help with clearing the mind by focusing on the
repetition of adding colors to patterns. There is a blank page added after
each design in case markers or gel pens are used to color it in

looks like hes open sourcing based on fact it did not do too well on Amazon.

------
throwaway13000
Coloring this book would be fun but someone needs to suggest what colors to
use. To a backend engineer like me, the only colors that exist are black and
white (Terminal colors) :(

